# Welche Retro-Games zockt Ihr?



## Shorty484 (16. Juli 2011)

Habe heute mal meine alte Spielekiste durchwühlt und bin dabei auf ein paar alte PC-Games gestoßen. Fallout 1 +2, Commang & Conquer und Warcraft II. Mögen jetzt nicht unbedingt die Megaklassiker sein, aber sie haben mich doch damals wochenlang vor den Bildschirm gefesselt.

Jetzt frage ich mich, ob es nur mehr gibt, die die alten Games immernoch lieben. Wenn ja, was zockt Ihr?


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. Juli 2011)

Ich zocke ständig viel Retro. 
Momentan ist es der Open World Klassiker _Outcast_, welchen ich mit einem HD Patch in 1280x1024 spiele.


----------



## JMRiehm (16. Juli 2011)

Wenn *The elder scrolls IV  Oblivion* auch schon zu den Retros zählt, denn bekenne ich mich schuldig. 

JMR


----------



## Eol_Ruin (17. Juli 2011)

*Terrahawks *für das *Philips G7400 *(auch Odyssey2 ganannt)
The Odyssey2 Homepage! - Games Database - Terrahawks

und diverse andere Games fürs G7000/G7400
Mit dem Emulator O2EM und auf dem 32" TV perfekt 


PS:
Spiele die nicht mindestens 20 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben sind für mich kein Retro


----------



## Mothman (17. Juli 2011)

Jagged Alliance 2 (wenn das schon als retor gilt) zocke ich regelmäßig.
Neulich habe ich mal wieder Age of Empires 2 gespielt.

Dann kaufe ich manchmal alte KLassiker bei GOG nach. Letztens Lords of the Realm und Crusader. 

@Eol_Ruin: Wir sprechen von "retro" und nicht von "antik"


----------



## golani79 (17. Juli 2011)

Hab Baldurs Gate, Planescape Torment und Another World auf meinem Rechner - macht schon Spaß so alte Titel nochmal zu zocken 

Hab auch noch einige andere auf gog die noch am Programm stehen.


----------



## Morwenth (17. Juli 2011)

Ich bekenne mich zu Retro UND antik 

Tetris, Zelda: Link's Awakening, DOTT hin und wieder aus Spaß an der Freud', Baldur's Gate, Civilization 1, ...


----------



## Sword4 (3. August 2011)

Bin immer noch ein Warcraft 3 Addict! Besonders online oder im LAN liebe ich es. Und dann noch Hearts of Iron 1+2 und Age of Empires 2


----------



## JPKocher (6. August 2011)

Habe *Monkey Island 1 & 2 *letzhin gezockt (allerdings Special Edition, deshalb nur halbwegs Retro). Alle Jahre wieder spiele ich eine Partie *Colonization* (in der Regel die Originialversion), ebenso *Mad TV*. Meinen Langzeitliebling *Deus Ex* habe ich im vergangenen Jahrzehnt so häufig gespielt, dass ich unterdesse übersättigt bin, mich aber dennoch auf Human Revolution freue. Und auf dem SNES: *Secret of Mana*.


----------



## Muckimann (6. August 2011)

Von Zeit zu Zeit kommt bei mir auch mal n Oldie auf die Festplatte. Zuletzt im Sommer 2010, da hab ich mir die Fallout Box geholt und Teil 1 und 2 gleich durchgezockt (göttlich gute Spiele!). Nur für Fallout Tactics konnt ich mich noch nich so richtig begeistern

edit: Da fällt mir grad noch ein: Vor den alten Fallout Teilen hab ich nochma die ersten 3 C&C durchgezockt


----------



## xe3r (6. August 2011)

Zum Gehirn abschalten, hol ich des öffteren noch Serious Sam raus. Allerdings die HD Versionen.


----------



## JCFR (17. August 2011)

Schwer zu sagen, wo Retro anfängt. 
Auf jeden fall die gesamte Baldur's Gate Reihe, MEch Commander (ab und zu), FF7 (immer wieder gern), Fallout 2... die liste könnte noch länger gehen. 
Irgendwie vermisse ich bei vielen der neueren Games den Umfang und die Tiefe von früher. Aber vielleicht msicht sich da auch Nostalgie rein.


----------



## Vordack (17. August 2011)

Hab gerade NOLF und Jedi Knight Jedi Academy am laufen 

Ist das schon Retro?


----------



## Crysisheld (18. September 2011)

Also ich spiele auch relativ oft mal nen alten Titel. Zur Zeit auf der Platte "Need for Speed SE" und Need for Speed 4 Brennender Asphalt


----------



## LSDSteven (18. September 2011)

Bei mir gerade mal wieder "Der Reeder" oder auch "Railroad Tycoon 2"


----------



## svd (18. September 2011)

Momentan "Delta Force 2". Der Vorgänger war ja quasi mal Referenz der Taktikshooter!


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. September 2011)

svd schrieb:


> Momentan "Delta Force 2". Der Vorgänger war ja quasi mal Referenz der Taktikshooter!


 
Delta Force (also Teil 1) war immer früher unser Hit auf LAN-Partys^^ Wiar waren zwar nur 4 oder 5 Leute, aber das hat uns so manche Nacht gekostet. Allerdings lief es nie ganz flüssig damals. Heute ist das ganz was anderes^^ Läuft das eigentlich unter Win 7? habs lang nicht mehr gespielt.


----------



## svd (19. September 2011)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Delta Force (also Teil 1) war immer früher unser Hit auf LAN-Partys^^ Wiar waren zwar nur 4 oder 5 Leute, aber das hat uns so manche Nacht gekostet. Allerdings lief es nie ganz flüssig damals. Heute ist das ganz was anderes^^ Läuft das eigentlich unter Win 7? habs lang nicht mehr gespielt.


 
DF1 ist wahrscheinlich eines meiner All-Time-Favourites. Eher anspruchslos, aber ziemlich witzig. 

Also, den zweite Teil hab ich hier auf XP laufen. Unter 1024x768 (.cfg editieren) läuft es noch immer nicht hundertprozentig flüssig! Zumindest nicht, wenn du durch das Fernglas schaust, dann wird's ruckelig.
Außerdem ist es recht unstabil. Bleibt häufig einfach stehen... keine Rückmeldung.


----------



## xNomAnorx (19. September 2011)

ich spiele im moment die Jedi Knight Reihe nochmal durch.
danach kommt nochmal knight of the old republic das ist ja auch shcon fast retro


----------



## SuperStrati (2. Oktober 2011)

Mir ist gerade wieder *der Planer extra* in die Hände gefallen! Macht nach den ganzen Jahren wieder viel Spaß! Kann mir vielleicht einer noch mal sagen wie man da die Anhänger verkaufen kann.


----------



## maxpaine30 (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich spiele jetzt wieder Hanse 
Hatte ich damals so gerne gespielt aber nie geschafft


----------



## Vordack (19. Oktober 2011)

maxpaine30 schrieb:


> Ich spiele jetzt wieder Hanse
> Hatte ich damals so gerne gespielt aber nie geschafft


 
Oh ja, unzählige Stunden vor dem Monitor mit dem Spiel gehockt


----------



## Crysisheld (19. Oktober 2011)

Cyberia2


----------



## Lightbringer667 (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mal wieder DeusEx angefangen ^^ Ansonsten liegt auch noch Diablo 2 auf der Platte. Immer mal wieder spiel ich die NOLF Teile oder auch die Jedi Knight Serie (angefangen bei Dark Forces ^^)


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. Oktober 2011)

NOLF 1 würd ich auch mal wieder gerne spielen.
Hatte das auch gleich nach Erscheinen gekauft.
Aber ich finds nimmer 

Ich glaub ich hab das mal jemandem geliehen - weiß aber nicht mehr wem.

NOLF 2 hab ich dafür zweimal  - einmal als normale Version und einmal als Vollversion der PCGamer (Gott hab sie selig )


----------



## spellcraft (20. Oktober 2011)

Also ich Zocke zurzeit wenn man das Retro nenn darf
Wing Commander Privateer und Aquanox Teil 1.
Naja und denn habe ich da noch Quake 2 als Bonus beigabe von Quake im Regal liegen.


----------

